# Is this a female



## DWS (May 16, 2021)

I'm a newbe and I think this is a female but need some help.


----------



## pute (May 16, 2021)

Looks like a female to me.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 16, 2021)

not me

besides , it is to young 

let it grow up and decide what it wants to be

it can even be male female if it so chooses , intersex is in baby


----------



## pute (May 16, 2021)

Hmmm.....looks like the makings of a female to me.  But,  time will tell.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 16, 2021)

Well according to the american civil liberties it has the right to chose it's own gender
be that male female or none.


----------



## pute (May 16, 2021)

That brings up the question that if it is a male and identifies as a female.....does he get to compete with the girls?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 16, 2021)

pute said:


> That brings up the question that if it is a male and identifies as a female.....does he get to compete with the girls?


Makes one wonder if the THC would be much higher if so allowed


----------



## pute (May 16, 2021)

See what happens DWS, you ask a simple question and you get the ramblings of old men.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 16, 2021)

pute said:


> See what happens DWS, you ask a simple question and you get the ramblings of old men.


Ah But think oh all the combined knowledge he gets to walk away with..............


----------



## pute (May 16, 2021)

^^^^confusion


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 17, 2021)

pute said:


> ^^^^confusion


My Sensei use to say " if one can not dazzle with brilliance , then baffle them with bull-shit "


----------



## leafminer (May 17, 2021)

Probably female.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 17, 2021)

Trapped in a mans body LOL


----------



## Bubba (Jun 2, 2021)

Wait till it shows it pistoly parts...


----------



## yooper420 (Jun 2, 2021)

Bunch of stoners anyway.


----------

